# Chrysler PT Cruiser bike



## mickeyc (Aug 10, 2020)

Rare Chrysler PT Cruiser Woody Bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

4 Speed, Disc Brake. Ridden very little by a 95 yr old senior. Bike is in perfect condition. Call...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2020)

First time seeing one of those.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 10, 2020)

That fork is ridiculous.  Can you imagine the flex?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 10, 2020)

Beautiful bike! Looks like it was built with some half decent quality. I agree that fork looks weird, I hope that is just a decorative cover and not really a  poorly placed shock absorber. Not sure if it’s worth $500?

I will share this to a couple of MoPar groups.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 10, 2020)

Sorta cool!  Wonder if it was some type of dealer promo.  Never seen one before.  Aluminum frame


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 10, 2020)

laughing now....
but in 50 years who knows...>Blue Bird $


----------



## 1motime (Aug 11, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> laughing now....
> but in 50 years who knows...>Blue Bird $



Let us know how that turns out!


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 11, 2020)

Tried Google, can't find that bike at all.  There are some PT Cruiser bikes, but they aren't this one.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2020)

...just threw up in my mouth a bit...


----------

